# Head on a Table illusion - what kind of head?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

we're gonna have what i hope will be an awesome illusion on our front porch this year - a table with mirrors on 2 sides surrounded by black on 3 sides and a black floor. The table's got a hole in the middle, so when a person pops their head through, it looks like a disembodied head. 

What would be a good makeup effect for my head? Ideally, what i'd like is some effect so that I could be mistaken for a prop when motionless, so that when those ToTs approach my candy bowl, I can surprise them by reminding, 'Only one per person!'.

I've even thought of some great jokes, when they ask me who i am. 'Me? I'm just a nobody. It's really sad, because all my life I've struggled to be ahead.'

But, i just can't figure out what this character should look like. Something quick and simple would probably be the best, because 10/31 is gonna be terribly busy.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

how about a billy doll look? 








Looks simple, run some lines from the corner of your lips to your chin, the shinny look in not sure, but then cake on the eyeliner, just an idea, billy dolls are creepy in themselves, if you can sew you can also sew the body together, lay it on the table as if it was left their


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

good idea. KY or Vaseline for shiny looks.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

true but walddiddy's eyes might dry out with keeping them open all the time 


Something super pale with a black wig. dark lips and eye makeup.. that is the direction I would go.. but hey.. that is just me.. I like wigs


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think any kind of head would work..so it is up to you on what you like..
maybe you should practice that song.." I ain't got no body" too


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Usually the mirror runs diagonal between the two furthest legs. The table is oriented like a diamond. The back of the front leg will reflect as the back leg. just keep the audience back so they dont see the reflection of their own shoes. This is an old sideshow trick. Why not make a fake body. Maybe an aligator or spider with a human head etc.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone, although i have to admit that now i've got that song in my head - 'i ain't got nobody'. It's been on an endless loop for a couple of hours now. Ouch!!

Yeah, i think you're right - just about any kind of head would work. I think i'll shoot for a generic, corpse-like head. Something cadaverous.

This table was difficult to make, largely because it's hard to find 2 used mirrors that are large enough and close enough to the same size. The mirrors i found are way too big and the table is very heavy. If anyone's interested in building this next year, i think you'd be best buying 2 of the cheapo 'behind the door' mirrors at wal-mart. They're about 2' wide and 4' long.


----------

